# First Peek - Accucraft SP NG #8



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I dropped by Accucraft this morning and got a chance to see the prototype of SP NG #8. I took some photos for your viewing (drooling) pleasure.  Keep in mind that this is the first prototype, and details, etc.* may change*. 























































Undoubtedly, Cliff will have this running at the BTS this weekend, so I'll get some video for those who can't attend.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhh! And a whaleback tender to boot! I can't wait to see Cliff run this at the BTS this weekend.









A beauty!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure you find me and say, "Hi!" Gary!  I'll be at the live steam track most of the time from Thur. thru Sun. afternoon.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be sure to drop by the steam track and say "Hi". I should be there both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems as if I have seen that engine some where before:


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 06/02/2009 4:03 AM
Seems as if I have seen that engine some where before:






Except that the 'new' AccuCraft offering has inside valve gear rather than outside Walschaert type....

Even so, both are fine-looking locomotives.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

TAC
Good power of observation....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Except that the 'new' AccuCraft offering has inside valve gear rather than outside Walschaert type....
Appropriate. The prototype for this locomotive is SP #9...












#8 is a more generic version. According to *"Slim Rails Through the Sand"*...


_*"The only locomotive to boast of a 'monkey-motion' valve gear on the S.P. narrow gauge was engine No. 18."*_


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pics! This one is on my hit list and I am already in the process of putting together an addition to my steamup track that will include a micro layout of the Laws, CA Museum (http://www.lawsmuseum.org/)in the center. Having spent my childhood in the Mojave Desert, just four hours south of Laws, I'm an SP fan and have been eagerly waiting this new product from Accucraft. 

Scott


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight for posting the pics. (but.....I wanted a #9...waaaaaaaaa) It looks great and I have already put in my order. Just curious, is the gas tank in the tender? How did they handle the filler valve and water bath? Can you post a pic of the top of the tender? Did they leave room for a servo on the right side for the forward/reverse? I see it has the adjustable steam oil option. I wish they would offer this part as a replacement for past engines they have made. Looking forward to seeing one run and getting a report on that. Thanks again.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

John - I'll try and answer your questions. However, the photos I posted are the only ones I took. 

The gas tank is in the tender and the whole tender serves as a water bath. The tender also contains the smaller improved water hand pump. 

There's approx. 7/8" clearance between the back of the Johnson Bar and the inside of the rear wall of the cab. 

The metering valve on the lubricator has been offset to the side instead of running through the middle, allowing one to get a syringe into it. I'd heard some time back that Accucraft was doing this as an improvement of their first metered lubricator in the 4-4-0's and in response to feedback from their customers (they do listen - hehehe). I've also heard these will be offered separately as a part, but I can't confirm this - I'll try and find out at the BTS. 

BTW, they ARE going to be making #9. As I said before, #9 is in fact the prototype for their model. #8 just happened to be built as the prototype model, and represents a generic, not 100% accurate model of that locomotive with some detail changes (shorter running boards, etc.). #9 will be prototypically accurate. So you'll get your wish.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow.. She's a beauty.. Almost makes me want to "convert"...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks good. It's not my EBT #12, which was announced two years prior to this one, but that's just me griping about the lack of logic behind Accucraft's production schedule. Hey--more locos in the interim means more improvements will make their way into #12, right? 

I just hope I have it in time for Suzi's graduation party. 

Later, 

K


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Charles on 06/02/2009 6:30 AM
TAC
Good power of observation....



That, Sir, is precisely why Her Majesty's government paid me for over 33 years....










Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

My power of observation goes to loco with the red pilot beam behind the #8. Is it the Live Steam WSLCo Shay that we have been waiting for some 5 years now? I probably won't be able to afford it when and if it ever makes it to market as the prices will have increased to Aster pricing range.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it the Live Steam WSLCo Shay that we have been waiting for some 5 years now?
No - it's one of the sparkies that's been out for years now.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 06/02/2009 11:28 AM
Wow.. She's a beauty.. Almost makes me want to "convert"... 


There's still hope for you then. I will pray for you my son!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

So,,, is it truely 1:20.32 scale? Or is it 1:32 and they are just calling it NG?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It's truly 1:20.3 - I haven't heard of Accucraft making 1:32 stuff and calling it NG - at least not as long as I've been buying their stuff. Their NG is 1:20.32 and their SG is 1:32... though they've now entered the SG 1:29 goofy gauge market as well, and the On30 NG market to boot.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06/03/2009 9:27 AM
{Snip} the SG 1:29 goofy gauge market as well [Snip} 

Gosh, Dwight.... Sniff, sniff with a wail.... that's what most of us kids' toys are that we play with. sniff.... sniff...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Doesn't look like it would be too hard to convert to an OR&L engine


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06/02/2009 10:44 AM
John - I'll try and answer your questions. However, the photos I posted are the only ones I took. 

The gas tank is in the tender and the whole tender serves as a water bath. The tender also contains the smaller improved water hand pump. 

There's approx. 7/8" clearance between the back of the Johnson Bar and the inside of the rear wall of the cab. 

The metering valve on the lubricator has been offset to the side instead of running through the middle, allowing one to get a syringe into it. I'd heard some time back that Accucraft was doing this as an improvement of their first metered lubricator in the 4-4-0's and in response to feedback from their customers (they do listen - hehehe). I've also heard these will be offered separately as a part, but I can't confirm this - I'll try and find out at the BTS. 

BTW, they ARE going to be making #9. As I said before, #9 is in fact the prototype for their model. #8 just happened to be built as the prototype model, and represents a generic, not 100% accurate model of that locomotive with some detail changes (shorter running boards, etc.). #9 will be prototypically accurate. So you'll get your wish.







" align="absMiddle" src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" /> 


Thanks Dwight. I was just wondering how they handled everything in a 'whale back' tender. BTW, Cliff called me shortly after I posted that on here and gave me some more information. What great service. I can't say enough about Cliff and Accucraft. Like I said, I already ordered a #9. Cliff said delivery will be early next year probably. 

One thing I forgot to ask is will they make any special SP rolling stock, like the combination caboose/coachs 400 or 401 or the cup9ola equiped 467? A Frame Hoppers, water tank cars, derrick car?


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06/01/2009 9:14 PM
[...]
Undoubtedly, Cliff will have this running at the BTS this weekend, so I'll get some video for those who can't attend. " border="0" />


Dwight, did you bring some video? Anticipating, Zubi


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

No I didn't - sorry. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif I'll get some for sure at the NSS next month.


----------

